# Epek Scores!!!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I posted this on the Extended area thread but I believe this "new topic" will give more exposure to those who are interested.

This morning I was hunting with my nephews. As I was breaking my camp that I have had set up all summer and trying to beat any storm that might hold snow, my nephew had his ear piece in and said to me, "Someone keeps saying 22 22 are you there?". I laughed and said answer him, that's Epek. (I really didn't say Epek cause I actually know his real name. ) Any way he said that he had just killed a buckie and needed some help. We were not hunting together but he thought that I might be in a near proximity to him. I went to his aid and this is what I found.




























It's all smiles when a plan comes together. We packed him out in different directions and then met up later to put it back together where it belongs. Great day!!

I don't know why the right side of the photo's are cut a bit short but you get the jest. If any body could help me understand how to center the photo better since this sight cropped it out then that would be helpful and I could re-submit them.

I had these on my camera and he said that I could post them and save him the time.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I fixdided eet for ju. 

It just has to be resized to message board size. These are 640x480. Nice job Epek.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx Tree hugger, that is much better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy days!! Congratulations.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Awsome


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK...Nice buck!!!!!! I'd guess the liver went home with you 22.?!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait to go bro. I was just thinking, that makes my letter I left on your truck a little more funny. Keep that stand there for me please. Thank you

B bop


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job. I hope to be back with some pics by thursday night. Taking off right know for the week. Congrads.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like a dandy buck there, congratulations


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations EPEK. Can't wait to read the story.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw idiot with a bow last thurs he said that you guys were going up for the weekend. He also said that someone was going to score. I have no doubt that idiot with a bow is a soothsayer or a wizard or something. Nice buck Epek, you have earned it! Tell me idiot with a bow, what do you see in my hunting future?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Epek. Thats a real beauty!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats again my fine young friend!

That is a sweet buck, and the story was a great one. The thing I respect about you and this buck is how much time and effort you put into harvesting this animal. Nobody but you knows what it took to get this buck on the ground. Well done Greg, no one hunts harder than you, and no one deserves it more than you.

I was over at the epek ranch this morning taking a first hand look at his trophy and we green scored him at 156 5/8" P&Y.


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

That is a very nice animal. Where did you shoot him?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think he said he shot thim right in the heart. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats, nice job!

PRO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a realy nice buck there. nice job and congrtas on him.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Is anyone ready for the story?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This is just like Captain Kangaroo. Everyone at the same time...Yeeeeess!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, lets hear it Epek. I'm sure there was a lot of work put in, since everyone says you're the man as far as the mountains up there go.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice Buck Epek! I am green with envy!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

what fatbass said!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Version one:

I have been up in this area, really looking around and locating some decent bucks. I found a spot that I know they like to bed in and one very popular spot that they actually always bed in. I went to that exact spot and GPS'ed the exact spot. I then went down to the computer and started entering data. I figured that if I went to a certain spot that I like to camp and GPS'ed an exact launching spot, and dialed in the exact speed that my arrow leaves the bow, and how far till I ran out of terminal velocity pointing straight in the air, then all I would have to do is account for the different thermal effects of altitude and atmosphere. This was the hardest part, and the only way I could come up with the proper effect was to measure the wind speed and direction at my chest level and then using a very delicate device I picked up on ebay, I could measure the speed of the clouds and then calculating an average as to effect on my arrow. Another very difficult part of this was calculating the angle I had to launch to let the wind actually do most of the work. I worried that the physics of gravity might not allow for enough kenetic energy to open the blades on my mechanical broadhead, but hey, if I drew about 13/16th of an inch further than my actual draw weight, I could make up for the differance. So I drew back and then realized that the extra 13/16th was going to mean I needed to re-calculate my angle of launch, and the funny part is as I did this, I noticed the clouds had spead up a little, so I had to pull out my ebay device again, and I was a bit wrong on the math the first time around, so I made the slight adjustment and almost forgot to pull the extra 13/16ths again in all of the excitement. Anyway, everything felt right so I let er go and then ate breakfast and hoped that a good buck was in that bed. I started the long and steep hike up and over the ridge to that spot I had previously gps'd and when I finally got there, imagine my joy when I found an empy bed and the beginning of a good blood trail. It actually only went about 35 yards and I found him piled up pretty good.

If you would like a more acurate version, I am going to ask for beggage from this point forth.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i like that version just aim a little high sweet. how was breakfast by the way?


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It wasn't to bad, once I got the wrapper of.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good you aimed a little high there. nice job. :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, here is the ligit story, 

I spotted a great buck a couple of weeks before the season opened, and got a lot of great pictures and got to watch him and a few other bucks feed and bed and feed and bed and escape. This was about a 185 class buck with three cheaters and plenty worthy of going after. We did not hunt this area on the opener, but after that I have spent most of my hunting times after this buck. Even once when I joined 22 on a hunt that we had a near hit / miss experience, we were close enough to this bucks 'area' that I journeyed to a spot I could get a peak, and even though I did not see him, I started to get more educated on his possible hang outs. The big buck brought me into the area, and the few good bucks running in the same area, and on occasion with the big one, had me hopeful for a run in with one of these 'shooter' bucks. One of my trips allowed me to sit down and spot a hill side about 80 yards from this buck and two others that were very respectable as they were already beaded up the hill from me. When I was done spotting (not seeing anything) I broke down my tripod and the noise jumped these bucks out of bed and into the next continent. They went along ways away from me. On another trip, I caught this buck I finally killed, feeding in the evening about 150 yards away and slowly moving toward me as I was in a great ambush spot. He bedded instead of finishing his walk toward me and I waited him out until dark and when I had to move to get back to camp, I bumped him and watched him for the next 10 min as he picked up and moved out of dodge, and just kept going. Well about a week ago, I decided to hike a tree stand up the very steep and knawrly ridge these bucks have been known to be at, and set up a stand in what I thought was a very good spot. (Make note to self to move stand up the hill and a bit north, better spot.) Any way, I sat that stand the night I put it up and the next morning and saw...................... nothing. I came back up into the really tuff to get to spot and sat taht stand this last Friday night, and saw........................ lots of grousse. So I hiked out and set the alarm for very early the next morning, had some dinner and hit the sack. Waking early and getting on the trail so I could get there before light, I couldn't help but think of how cool it was when I was young and my knees didn't hurt and I could easily recover from the last nights hike. Anyway, I got to my tree stand and got set up a bit before light and started talking myself into staying in the stand until 9:00am. I have a very hard time just sitting. Anyway, for some wierd reason I used a technique the makes this story a bit odd. I said, "8:12 is going to be the magic hour." And each and every time I checked my watch, I would say, only so and so more min. until 8:12. And at one time when it was 7:48, I litterally said, "24 miniutes until magic hour." Well, at exactly 8:12am the first buck came into my little area and was about 80 yards away, and kept going, so, no shot. The next one came in and it was my buck, the one that brought me into the area. He stood there at 75 yards and just beyond some trees, and I set my pin to 75 and drew back and could tell that the flight of my arrow would have had to thread some trees, so let down and let him go as he followed the others down the hill. I then saw this buck and four others come into the area and three of them cam a bit closer, but was sort of on the same trail as the others, and I thought this is how this morning is going to end when................... this buck headed over toward me and stood on a pre determined distance of 40 yards. I set the pin and drew back and held as far right as I wanted my arrow to hit, (I had shot perfect the day before, but when I got into my tree, my pin was a bit bent to the left, and as I straightened it, I worried that I should not have as that might have been the way it was the day I was center punching vegas three spots.) So anyway, I set up for a bit of a left shot and let her go. At my release the buck was already turning to go with the others and even though his front legs moved down the hill, his heart must have stayed where I was aiming, because, my arrow entered dead center chest and burried itself out of sight, right thru the heart and where the lungs join together. He slowly and then slowlier went up the hill about 25 to 30 yards and stopped. I thought, that looked like a good shot when he forgot to use his legs to balance his body and did what you do when you catch on fire, he stopped, dropped and rolled a ways down the hill. I saw exactly where he stopped rolling and knew I did not have a tracking job ahead of me. Well to get to the end of it, I went aways to a ridge that I thought 22 might be hanging out and radioed his attention. I got one of his nephews and eventually got him. They were on some bucks and were in the middle of trying to get in their way, so I waited for them to get their job done and went down and got of few of my belongings and went back to my buck and got to work quartering and caping. 22's group sort of didn't put it together that morning and he and one of his nephews showed up at kill zone on September 22, 2007 his wedding anniversary and loaded 95 pounds of deer meet into his pack and then made his nephew pack it out. I took the head and cape, we did all of the obligitory tagging and permission stuff, and they packed out the meat and I packed out the cool part. Fun year, fun hunt.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Props Epek! Excellent work. This buck has more mass in his eye guards than the first buck I saw your little bro harvest up in the Henry Mtns!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats epek!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I am slowlier starting to realize that you are the real deal, man. Even at 50.  
He is a **** fine buck. I like how boxey his rack is.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Box? who said box? I'll have some of that!  *()*


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Box? who said box? I'll have some of that!  *()*


 :roll: Just keep your pants on cowboy! When are going to put my stand up ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Git yer arse up there and find ya a good tree and I'll help ya hang it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it just me or is hanging a treestand quite possibly one of the biggest pain in the a$$es out there. I don't mind taking them down but hanging them is brutal. :x


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It is not just you, I have never followed any of the saftey tips they always give you on the hunting chanel, and usually have to end up hanging upside down with one leg rapped around a dead limb, and making sure I am holding my mouth just right so that I can get the strap around the tree and hooked on with out leaving any un-known slack, twists, or some other sort of danger violation just to get the stand sort of close to how I wanted it. Then, the night before this kill, I was (while strapped in) throwing a rope around some low hanging branches and pulling them toward me and holding on to them sort of like being loaded into a sling shot and start sawing away clearing shooting lanes, and when the branch finally breaks and flings away, I was flinging in the oposite direction, but at least I had put the tree behind me so I could slam into it and ram my back on a branch I had to cut off to get my stand ........................................ just right. All of this happened after I climbed up a tree just to the south of me and tried all of the same stuff only to find out that my strap was not made for trees with that particular diameter and larger. Oh and one of these *()* *()*


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

I seem to prefer to hang my stands during thunderstorms. Makes me look *()* cool in front of my girlfriend.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck Greg. Now for your elk! 
I just about sealed the deal on a nice 6x7 at 50 yards the other day. My shooting lane only had one chance if the elk goes on left side of a pine tree no shot, right side I would be tracking. Guess what side he went on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Is it just me or is hanging a treestand quite possibly one of the biggest pain in the a$$es out there. I don't mind taking them down but hanging them is brutal. :x


It's just you... Well, not entirely.

Both my brothers are "way sick" climbing dudes and they hooked me up with all the goodies to be safe and make hanging from a tree while intsaling a tree stand a snap. The tools include a climbers safty harness, a few daisy chains, and a bunch of beeners. The whole mess weighs less than two pounds and can be easily packed in with the stand. Other tools that are a must include leather gloves, sharp collapsable saw, pruners, rope, and cloths you don't mind getting covered in pine sap.

The hardest thing about hanging a treestand for me is figuring out *which* tree will give me a 15 yard shot at a big buck or bull. :wink:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I have had my share of hanging stands exactly like epek describes. Even down to the having to switch to a better tree after getting one ready.
This does not mean that I should not still be hanging them safe or even using safety measures while hunting them. However over the last 2 yrs I have only been hanging my stands 8-10 ft off the ground. Even if I am hunting on a steep hill. The reason for the change was brought about when my buddy drew a bear tag. After reading the book and learning some really interesting facts on how to hunt bears. I have used these techniques to hunt deer and elk.
My brother laughed at me when he saw the stand I had him sit in this yr. However he did see deer and he even tested them by moving around and making little noises when they were in tight and none of them ever looked up or even smelt him.


----------

